# Kiss me I´m Swedish



## JJJ (Oct 26, 2003)

Or is that buy me a beer? Anyhow, just wanted to say that I´m new here. And maybe get a "welcome" they looked nice.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

JJJ welcome to IM!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey JJJ!  Umm, that'd be buy me a beer.  Welcome to IM!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey, a fellow swede?? 

Var bor du någonstans? 

Välkommen


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------

